# The skiing stereotype of being well off



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2013)

I was talking to a friend that I had not talked to since I moved to Colorado, and when I mentioned skiing, he said "wow man you must be loaded"

I kind of always thought that skiers (and boarders) unjustly had the stereotype of being "loaded" (and to a lesser degree, snobby), and this kind of confirmed it. Why is this? And I'll answer my own question. 

Like any hobby, you need training ($$$), rental equipment ($$$) and a pass ($$$). If you really get into it, you'll buy your equipment (more $$$)

I'd hardly consider myself loaded, I feel like I've sacrificed other things I enjoy (not as much as skiing) so that I can ski, which I know other people do as well. I guess that makes me rich?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2013)

Good point.  There's skiing and then there's the skiing lifestyle.  I think most of us fit into the former.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 11, 2013)

Loaded no, I use to do ok before the economy crashed and my salary got cut, like you said in winter any of my extra money goes to skiing and I don't eat out or go to music concerts, I need a 2 nd job but am lazy to get One.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 11, 2013)

I think that years ago skiing was slightly more accessible to the middle class. It seems to be getting more upper class every year. And I kinda resent that.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 11, 2013)

You only need to be loaded to ski at Stowe - apparently.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2013)

Speak for yourself!!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Sep 11, 2013)

I was talking to a friend about living in Ohio and having horses growing up...

She says to me - "wow - you lead a privileged life!"

I say to her "So says the girl the skis every weekend and lives at the beach"

She said "touche'"

It really is all about life style..


----------



## Mapnut (Sep 11, 2013)

Everyone has their priorities.  Lots of people of modest means decide to put money into a luxury car, or an annual cruise, or attending sports events, or concerts, or sending their kids to private college, maybe even a modest vacation home. Or skiing.  If you can do all of those, then you're well off.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 11, 2013)

Abubob said:


> You only need to be loaded to ski at Stowe - apparently.





Puck it said:


> Speak for yourself!!!!!!



Okay - _*I*_ - need to be loaded to ski at Stowe.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 11, 2013)

to me there's the snobs at vail that fit the 'loaded' stereotype, then there's the ski bum who sleeps in his car in the parking lot...i'm closer to the latter...i feel like i have a genetic predisposition against paying full rip for a lift ticket (maybe from my dad telling me to say i was 5 until i was 7 so i could ski free)


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 11, 2013)

The ski community is as diverse as the population in general. Granted there are no poor skiers, but if you are willing to do some research, cheap lift tickets can easily be had. The high price of fuel is a major expense of late for those of us who must travel long distances to reach the mountains. Hell, it now cost me $12 in gas to visit my local molehill, 37 miles from home. That is far more than my per visit cost via my season's pass, $299 divided by however many visits I make, usually two or three times a week, if I'm not on the road. For enthusiast like us, skiing is a way of life, for many it's a perk of success, and a status symbol. If Stowe's goal of charging nearly $100 for a lift ticket is to keep the riffraff  away, they've succeeded with me. I love Stowe, but I haven't been in years. I am considering joining my local ski club to get in on their discount days, one of the few Stowe deals to be had.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Sep 11, 2013)

Your well off if your sitting in front of computer convincing yourself your not and that skiing is an essential quality to sustain life somehow,  instead of grinding through your day so you can eat or feed the people you love.

skiing is a privilage.  if your spending money to ski than you are well off, be thankful, not condescending


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 11, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> skiing is a privilage.  if your spending money to ski than you are well off, be thankful, not condescending



Very true, it is up to the individual on how they spend their disposable income.  I would say that it is my belief is that the cost is prohibitive to many which holds back expansion of our sport.  I will be interested to see how Mt Eustis (Littleton, NH) does with its come back as a small community based ski area with cheap tickets.  As many have pointed out once established in the sport, with a little homework, one can keep costs fairly reasonable.  That initial hit can be pretty brutal. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Sep 11, 2013)

Abubob said:


> You only need to be loaded to ski at Stowe - apparently.



I am not loaded therefore I do not ski Stowe!  

It is an odd stereotype for sure!  I have never been told that I am well off and we try to reach 40 days per season (have not reached that yet- almost).  In any case, I am a deal hunter in order to afford the sport we love.  We buy last years gear, when we buy, and then we keep it for a while.  From time to time we will spot a deal on gear that is hard to ignore and we will jump on it!  BTW we are all one quiver skiers!  We ski for half price or less where ever the deals take us!  We do not ski with jackets and pants that cost $500+.  We do not spend $300 per night slope side!  I guess we are not stereotypical! 

There are many, however, who do have the $1500+ season pass, and clothing that cost a fortune, the latest gear every year, have condos that are slope side or stay slope side often and drive luxury vehicle to the resort.  They can be seen a mile away.  I guess these are the people that create the stereotype!

I guess people can think what they want!  I know more people who ski that are in our model to varying degrees and from what I see on Skiing on the Cheap thread.  The chairlift works the same for us as it does for everyone else, the snow is the same, the beer is the same, the trails are the same, etc.  Does not matter where you came from or how you got there - it is about having fun and not giving a sh&* about anything else!


----------



## Edd (Sep 11, 2013)

I spend, by my standards, enormous amounts of $ on skiing, but there are plenty of typical expenses I don't have that many do. We're DINKS, for starters.  It really depends at what angle you look at someone from.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 11, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> if your spending money to ski than you are well off, be thankful, not condescending



There's a difference between "loaded" and "well off". I may be well off indeed - I have a job - I live in a house but I don't consider myself loaded. If I didn't have enough disposable income to spend on lift tickets I'd instruct again. That's assuming I'm healthy enough to ski. In that case just being healthy is well off.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 11, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> Your well off if your sitting in front of computer convincing yourself your not and that skiing is an essential quality to sustain life somehow,  instead of grinding through your day so you can eat or feed the people you love.
> 
> skiing is a privilage.  if your spending money to ski than you are well off, be thankful, not condescending



thanks for the reality check, buzz killington

also, it's "you're", not "your"...as in "you are"...if you're (see what i did there?) going to get preachy, it helps to use correct grammar


----------



## kingdom-tele (Sep 11, 2013)

even with pour grahamer the message made it threw


not preachy, simple fact. having money to spend on a lark is well off, choosing to live a car to participate in a lark doesn't make you special, you can leave the lark anytime


----------



## HD333 (Sep 11, 2013)

The skiing lifestyle is expensive, skiing itself with the right deals can be cheap as we all know. 

I cringe every time I think about the $ we have tied up from ski season to ski season especially this year for us.  Between a seasonal rental, passes, gear, gas, apres/eating out etc.... for a family of 4 I often ask myself what the fack we are doing. But then I realize we are creating great memories for us and our kids and that is really what it is all about for us. 

A non monatary cost of the skiing lifestyle is basically checking out of the normal social life for 5 plus months every year. Just skiing with day trips or whatever makes it manageable to stay connected to non skiing friends. 

Non skiing friends cannot comprehend the amount of time and $ we spend on skiing, but on the flip side I can't comprehend going to Disney every single year over and over again. 

The target domographic for the ski industry is "Well Off" so I can see where that stereotype comes from.


----------



## dlague (Sep 11, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> Your well off if your sitting in front of computer convincing yourself your not and that skiing is an essential quality to sustain life somehow,  instead of grinding through your day so you can eat or feed the people you love.
> 
> skiing is a privilage.  if your spending money to ski than you are well off, be thankful, not condescending



I have a brother-in-law that skis on gear that is 15 years old, much of his cold weather gear is from sponsors because of ice climbing, uses connections that give him access to comps, barters ice climb guiding for trips to the mountain and skis with us where we get a deal and we cover it for him.  He drives a beater van and lives a simple life.  He is generally good for 20+ trips to the hills!  He is one of many in northern NH and I know others in VT.  Trust me - there are poor skiers.  It all depends on what you are willing to do to get there.  He is how ever rich on loving life!

Often these skiers/snowboarders are never noticed because they are on the hill and are not lodge rats!

One last point about my brother-in-law,  he is a damn good free heeler, has a great spirit and is crazy to boot!  We have more fun skiing with him then we do with any other friends!  I respect that he chooses rock climbing, ice climbing and telemark as his passions and work comes second!  I wish I could do the same but I can't!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 11, 2013)

Abubob said:


> You only need to be loaded to ski at Stowe - apparently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Only if you pay full rates and no one should pay the Stowe listed price of $92.

Plenty of deals and discounts out there. For example I use this card and pay only $64 to ski Stowe.

http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/


----------



## kingdom-tele (Sep 11, 2013)

monks live a rich life too.

your bil and a monk are the same, they chose the lifestyle, not disparaging it FWIW.

the "not so well off" aren't busy trying to swing deals for gear, they are bartering for firewood, food and a job.

a dirtbag skier is still seeking to experience a privilege, just being on the spectrum of a recreational skier makes someone "well off"


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is there something wrong with being well off?


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 11, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> monks live a rich life too.
> 
> your bil and a monk are the same, they chose the lifestyle, not disparaging it FWIW.
> 
> ...



I think your point is a valid one in a philosophical context, and is probably something people should remind themselves of when "worrying" about how to pay for a ski trip or some other trivial exepnse. That said I think the term well off can also be used in a different context, which I think is the point of this thread.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2013)

I pay for skiing with Carbon credits.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 11, 2013)

I found this very detailed recent report from ski utah tracking many of the stats and trends going on in the industry......

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CEEQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.skiutah.com%2Fmemberinfo%2Ffiles%2FRRC-SkiUtah-2013_2.pptx&ei=ArIwUtHMILHF4APzmYDoBw&usg=AFQjCNFDnRPJKsWL5u7Ma-Cax8SpPdQ21Q&sig2=kGF9eTx7eXW0YrZsa-ilsg


----------



## Edd (Sep 11, 2013)

Good points by both HD333 and kingdom-tele, I think. Like HD, I cringe when I do the math on ski finances but...it's something I'm passionate about and you only live once. I agree with KT that its a privilege to be able to spend so much time and $ on skiing. I feel extremely lucky


----------



## kingdom-tele (Sep 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Is there something wrong with being well off?



Not at all. Well off obviously means a variety of things, recognizing what it means to you matters more.



Riverskier said:


> I think your point is a valid one in a philosophical context, and is probably something people should remind themselves of when "worrying" about how to pay for a ski trip or some other trivial exepnse. That said I think the term well off can also be used in a different context, which I think is the point of this thread.



I get that Riv, just a curious perception we have, wasting energy admiring others who are more "well off" just gets in the way of the above ability, funny how we rarely look in the other direction to be thankful


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 11, 2013)

At this stage in life I am fa r from well off but find ways to afford skiing, Liftopia deals and supermarket deals like the Price Chopper book is usually how I get discount tickets, and maybe this year winning some tickets from A zone.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've had the same thing said to me; "You ski 25+ days a year? You must be rich!" No, I bust my hump in the warm months to fund my addictions (skiing and hockey, both very expensive sports).

It's worth it. Life is too short to pass on what makes you really happy.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 11, 2013)

I feel like as a regular things have gotten cheaper actually. Multi area pass for less than a grand, massive online sales for equipment and rent next to a big ass ski area under 500 dollars and well and even I, a mere chef, can manage to consistently bang out 100 day seasons. If you're creative there's always a way. Most of you know this. I feel for the occasional skier however, day tickets are crazy these days, and then there's that gas thing...


----------



## HowieT2 (Sep 11, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I feel like as a regular things have gotten cheaper actually. Multi area pass for less than a grand, massive online sales for equipment and rent next to a big ass ski area under 500 dollars and well and even I, a mere chef, can manage to consistently bang out 100 day seasons. If you're creative there's always a way. Most of you know this. I feel for the occasional skier however, day tickets are crazy these days, and then there's that gas thing...



good point.  Paying full fare for lift tickets for 5 day vacation costs almost as much as I pay for a season pass for me and a kid and we each get 40+ days in.  And renting a place for the winter costs about what it costs for a family to fly out west to ski for a week over the holidays.


----------



## mister moose (Sep 11, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> ...wasting energy admiring others who are more "well off" just gets in the way of the above ability, funny how we rarely look in the other direction to be thankful



+1.
+1.

Skiing is like driving.  You can drive a $120,000 Benz, or you can drive a $1,000 beater.  Both get you to the grocery store.  Or in this case, to the ski hill.  

Life is about choices.  Work hard, or not.  Forgive, or not.  Love, or not.  Enjoy, or not.  Ski, or not.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 12, 2013)

Speaking of stereotypes - from my observation many folks that are not "well off" smoke like chimneys. Talk about expensive lifestyles.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Sep 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> At this stage in life I am fa r from well off but find ways to afford skiing, Liftopia deals and supermarket deals like the Price Chopper book is usually how I get discount tickets, and maybe this year winning some tickets from A zone.



+1


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2013)

Theres seems to always be a way to find a cheap ticket...  
You just gotta work at it..

Lot's of my friends are on Ski Patrol or Teach..
I used to park busses for a ticket in the 80's...


----------



## Quietman (Sep 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I need a 2 nd job but am lazy to get One.



For the last couple of years, my 2nd job has been working part time at a ski area so I can ski for free.  The problem is that I work so much in Jan & Feb that I don't get to ski much. The 2011-2012 season really sucked as the area closed the 2nd week in March, last year was better and I got lots of skiing into April.  I drive a $1,000 car, ski on dump skis, boots are 8 years old.  

Most of the skiers that I see would seem to have lots more disposible income than me, but we're all having a great time.


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2013)

I supplement my season pass $ by playing music at the Hunter base lodge...
My gig $ covers my pass by the end of the season...

It's awesome... And I don't have to get up early every darn morning..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2013)

You guys are all talking as insiders who know how to hunt deals on tickets and equipment.

Step out of that for a minute and think about what it takes for say a family of 4 who have never skied before to head to the slopes. They tend to pay the walk-up ticket price, rentals, and lessons and they're walking away with sticker shock even at some of the smaller areas.


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> You guys are all talking as insiders who know how to hunt deals on tickets and equipment.
> 
> Step out of that for a minute and think about what it takes for say a family of 4 who have never skied before to head to the slopes. They tend to pay the walk-up ticket price, rentals, and lessons and they're walking away with sticker shock even at some of the smaller areas.



I think thats why many of my friends with families hunker down at one area to get a Ski Patrol or Teaching job to pay for their families tickets and lessons..  Also can write ski house off on taxes....

Come up to Hunter - work for Ski Patrol or Ski School...


----------



## Nick (Sep 12, 2013)

IMO, skiing has a wide range of demographics. 

Generally speaking, I would guess that skiers / boarders are more affluent. Simply because of cost involved. HOw much does a typical "family" spend on skiing in a year? Even if you only go 10 times, for a family of four from Mass or Connecticut, you are easily talking: 

2500 miles on the car at 20 mpg = $450 in gas
Lift passes = let's say $40 a pop and go cheap - $1600
Let's say on average $500 a year in gear, that's probably on the cheap side, but if you average it out and people keep their skis for a while
Not to mention food, etc.

$3k per year is significant money for a lot of people especially if it's a "hobby" and not a lifestyle... you can get way more expensive than that of course if you buy season passes, like getting gear more often or buying better gear, take lessons, buy food or drinks at the mountain, etc etc. 

Then again, you have the "ski bum" types that make it work no matter what. They might buy skis and skin up instead so no lift ticket cost. They might already live nearby so gas costs are negligable. Or they might purposely live in a smaller house or drive an older car specifically so they can afford to ski. 

I guess it's all about where your priorities are and how to shuffle them to do what you want. One thing is true though - skiing is not a cheap hobby. So you can make it work without being affluent but it requires dedication and probably some level of sacrifice. 

On the average, across all skiers, I would probably guess that people who ski are more likely better off than the "average" non-skier. 

I woudl say the same thing about people who are into boating, or even golf for that matter.


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2013)

At just about every ski area I hang at I meet someone who's getting "over" and getting up the lift for free...   
In Jackson people trade weed for rides un the gondi...   It's called the "Green pass"....


----------



## Abubob (Sep 12, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> You guys are all talking as insiders who know how to hunt deals on tickets and equipment.
> 
> Step out of that for a minute and think about what it takes for say a family of 4 who have never skied before to head to the slopes. They tend to pay the walk-up ticket price, rentals, and lessons and they're walking away with sticker shock even at some of the smaller areas.



A thread on SnowJournal was addressed growing skiing as it pertains to attracting new skiers. http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic19659. Also check out http://www.slopefillers.com/ lots of interesting articles there. My favorite is how skiing for a family is a logistical nightmare: http://www.slopefillers.com/growing-skiing-donnie-clapp/


----------



## Nick (Sep 12, 2013)

Abubob said:


> A thread on SnowJournal was addressed growing skiing as it pertains to attracting new skiers. http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic19659. Also check out http://www.slopefillers.com/ lots of interesting articles there. My favorite is how skiing for a family is a logistical nightmare: http://www.slopefillers.com/growing-skiing-donnie-clapp/



I remember every single time we went skiing as a family , when I was a kid,  the most frustrating part of the entire day was getting from the car to the lodge and back again. It was such a pain in the ass. Skis falling everywhere. My dad telling me I had to carry my skis. My sister dragging behind because she was only like 5 years old (hahaha).


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 12, 2013)

Nick said:


> I remember every single time we went skiing as a family , when I was a kid,  the most frustrating part of the entire day was getting from the car to the lodge and back again. It was such a pain in the ass. Skis falling everywhere. My dad telling me I had to carry my skis. My sister dragging behind because she was only like 5 years old (hahaha).



Probably why there's a market for paid premium parking and valet at many ski areas.  :lol:


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2013)

My first day of skiing was my last for a while...   1976? ish.... Boston Mills Ohio...

I ripped up my only pair of gloves on a rope tow...  My parents were not happy...

My Dad worked to give us horses...  That was our thing growing up..


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually one of the great things about skiing culture is it encompasses a lot of different people..
I could be having a conversation at the Hunter lodge with a guy who collects cans and works in the bus lot and a guy who runs a multi national construction company at the same time...   I love it...


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 12, 2013)

A lot of it depends on where you live.  Growing up in NH, skiing was widely accessible to the middle class because you could go to small places nearby that were cheap, or take advantage of ski clubs in school (how I got into it).

After I moved to NJ, I found it's regarded as a more exclusive sport, because if you want to ski down here, there are a lot of expenses that you don't occur living up north.  You have to drive farther, which costs more, and are more likely to have to get a hotel and pay for meals on the road.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2013)

Nick said:


> I remember every single time we went skiing as a family , when I was a kid,  the most frustrating part of the entire day was getting from the car to the lodge and back again. It was such a pain in the ass. Skis falling everywhere. My dad telling me I had to carry my skis. My sister dragging behind because she was only like 5 years old (hahaha).



That's my biggest struggle is getting all the crap together for the kids and then getting them motivated to get there. Once we all have gear on and are ready to go I'm wiped out! lol Most of the time they enjoy it once we are there, but there are days when one won't stop whining about one thing or another and you just want to say "f-this I'm not going to drag their ungrateful butts up here anymore ...".


----------



## Nick (Sep 12, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> That's my biggest struggle is getting all the crap together for the kids and then getting them motivated to get there. Once we all have gear on and are ready to go I'm wiped out! lol Most of the time they enjoy it once we are there, but there are days when one won't stop whining about one thing or another and you just want to say "f-this I'm not going to drag their ungrateful butts up here anymore ...".



Espeically on a weeknight at Wachusett you probably spend the same time commuting, getting unpacked, getting ready, getting re-packed, and driving home as you do actually skiing


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't consider myself "well off", but I guess when you consider that I have enough disposable income to ski at all then I'm more well off then others in this country.  It's all a matter of perspective.  I do sacrifice quite a bit to be able to bring my kids skiing, it's totally worth it though!  Ask me again when I'm still working at 90, and probably driving the same beat up car I am now, and I might change my tune. :lol:



wa-loaf said:


> That's my biggest struggle is getting all the crap together for the kids and then getting them motivated to get there. Once we all have gear on and are ready to go I'm wiped out! lol Most of the time they enjoy it once we are there, but there are days when one won't stop whining about one thing or another and you just want to say "f-this I'm not going to drag their ungrateful butts up here anymore ...".



Yeah, our biggest hassle is usually before we even leave the house.  There's always something that can't be found; a sock, glove, goggles, boot, etc..


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 12, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> That's my biggest struggle is getting all the crap together for the kids and then getting them motivated to get there. Once we all have gear on and are ready to go I'm wiped out! lol Most of the time they enjoy it once we are there, but there are days when one won't stop whining about one thing or another and you just want to say "f-this I'm not going to drag their ungrateful butts up here anymore ...".



Now that my kids are getting a little older (15, 12, 10) it is getting better. I still need to check to make sure they have all their shit before we leave the house. At the local hill they put all their stuff on before we leave including ski boots. We still have to wait for my middle one when we get to the hill to get his butt to the lift.


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2013)

Another good thing about staying at one area is you can get a locker..
And keep a ton of your kids stuff in it...


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 12, 2013)

On the OP statements I do sacrifice things to go skiing but it is stuff that if I didn't have some money I wouldn't have either. Stuff like home improvements suffer and aggravate the hell out of my wife. I just say for example "hey its working we don't need a new fridge or dryer or a larger deck or a better lawn or a new grill or new flooring or ..." You know I need to go to Colorado this ski season


----------



## x10003q (Sep 12, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> A lot of it depends on where you live.  Growing up in NH, skiing was widely accessible to the middle class because you could go to small places nearby that were cheap, or take advantage of ski clubs in school (how I got into it).
> 
> After I moved to NJ, I found it's regarded as a more exclusive sport, because if you want to ski down here, there are a lot of expenses that you don't occur living up north.  You have to drive farther, which costs more, and are more likely to have to get a hotel and pay for meals on the road.



I disagree. I grew up in north NJ skiing at Snowbowl, Craigmeur, Mt Peter, Tuxedo Ridge, Campgaw, and eventually Vernon Valley/Great Gorge. There were affordable after school ski programs in many Jr/Sr high schools in the area including my town. My kids both learned to ski at Campgaw and Tuxedo Ridge. While it is true that the better skiing requires at least a 1.5-2 hour drive to the Catskills, kids season passes and tickets for the local areas are not expensive.

I have a neighbor who loves to give me a hard time about how only rich people can ski. He has a 12 year old boy who is on a travel baseball team. The tryouts for these teams cost $20-50, he spends $2000 to be on the team plus another $100 for the uniform, $300 for the bat, 2 pairs of spikes @ $100/pair, multiple gloves at $150/glove (inf/outfield/1B), and then there is all the driving including at least 2 weekends a month overnight to another state for a tournament.
My family does not spend in  a whole ski season what he spends on his boy during April-July. My daughter's seasonal rental of $90 is less than 1 pair of his kids baseball spikes. That rental also comes with a coupon book of discounted tickets that pays for the rental.


It is all a matter of perception.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 12, 2013)

x10003q said:


> I disagree. I grew up in north NJ skiing at Snowbowl, Craigmeur, Mt Peter, Tuxedo Ridge, Campgaw, and eventually Vernon Valley/Great Gorge. There were affordable after school ski programs in many Jr/Sr high schools in the area including my town. My kids both learned to ski at Campgaw and Tuxedo Ridge. While it is true that the better skiing requires at least a 1.5-2 hour drive to the Catskills, kids season passes and tickets for the local areas are not expensive.
> 
> I have a neighbor who loves to give me a hard time about how only rich people can ski. He has a 12 year old boy who is on a travel baseball team. The tryouts for these teams cost $20-50, he spends $2000 to be on the team plus another $100 for the uniform, $300 for the bat, 2 pairs of spikes @ $100/pair, multiple gloves at $150/glove (inf/outfield/1B), and then there is all the driving including at least 2 weekends a month overnight to another state for a tournament.
> My family does not spend in  a whole ski season what he spends on his boy during April-July. My daughter's seasonal rental of $90 is less than 1 pair of his kids baseball spikes. That rental also comes with a coupon book of discounted tickets that pays for the rental.
> ...



Oh yeah my oldest plays on a travel baseball team as well...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't really afford to ski. But I manage to go most weekends in the winter. This eliminates any hope I might have of saving money or doing anything much else.

This year my game plan is to ski cheaper places like Magic more often... probably also be going with my GF who is a beginner skier right now so we can go to small local places and save $. Also be more proactive about taking days off midweek to save money and take advantage of the best snow days at some less crowded areas.

As long as I can just barely swing it I'll be happy in the winters.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Season pass & other discounts are usually paid in advance so I'm not including it in the cost. Yeah I'll have to cough up a few extra sheckles to ski Stowe during SCA days. Otherwise skiing is paid for. To spend 4-5 days skiing northern central VT. with $300 in my pocket & still have change coming home after food, beer, lodging & gas is paid for is not a rich mans sport.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Season pass & other discounts are usually paid in advance so I'm not including it in the cost. Yeah I'll have to cough up a few extra sheckles to ski Stowe during SCA days. Otherwise skiing is paid for. To spend 4-5 days skiing northern central VT. with $300 in my pocket & still have change coming home after food, beer, lodging & gas is paid for is not a rich mans sport.



LOL yeah when you exclude about 1/2 of the costs its not a rich man's sport... See I have to work 4-5 days a week to make that 300$ to be able to ski the other 2-3. Living the dream ;-)


----------



## Edd (Sep 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Season pass & other discounts are usually paid in advance so I'm not including it in the cost. Yeah I'll have to cough up a few extra sheckles to ski Stowe during SCA days. Otherwise skiing is paid for. To spend 4-5 days skiing northern central VT. with $300 in my pocket & still have change coming home after food, beer, lodging & gas is paid for is not a rich mans sport.



I'm not getting your logic about not including the season pass costs. Mine are coming to around $850 this season.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2013)

TBH the most I ever skied was when I wa sin college and a season pass was $300 or something like that. 

There was a few years after college where it was really, really hard to afford to go skiing, once my wife and I got an apartment and had a wedding to pay for and other things. It got really tricky. 

Just when things became stable we had one kid and now another on the way though so it's probably going to get tougher again before it gets easier lol


----------



## Abubob (Sep 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Season pass & other discounts are usually paid in advance so I'm not including it in the cost. Yeah I'll have to cough up a few extra sheckles to ski Stowe during SCA days. Otherwise skiing is paid for. To spend 4-5 days skiing northern central VT. with $300 in my pocket & still have change coming home after food, beer, lodging & gas is paid for is not a rich mans sport.



Really? You don't consider yourself well off with paid for pass and cash leftover at the end of 5 days of "food, beer, lodging & gas"?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Edd said:


> I'm not getting your logic about not including the season pass costs. Mine are coming to around $850 this season.



If you want to include skiing costs I guess mine come out to about $750. If I ski 40 days (which I often do) that's less than $20 a day for skiing. Still a inexpensive vacation in my book.

How much does it cost to go to a baseball game these days?


----------



## dlague (Sep 13, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> You guys are all talking as insiders who know how to hunt deals on tickets and equipment.
> 
> Step out of that for a minute and think about what it takes for say a family of 4 who have never skied before to head to the slopes. They tend to pay the walk-up ticket price, rentals, and lessons and they're walking away with sticker shock even at some of the smaller areas.



Good point - never thought about it that way!


----------



## Edd (Sep 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> If you want to include skiing costs I guess mine come out to about $750. If I ski 40 days (which I often do) that's less than $20 a day for skiing. Still a inexpensive vacation in my book.
> 
> How much does it cost to go to a baseball game these days?



I'm actually the wrong guy to ask (I never go) but when I remember getting sticker shock when Red Sox prices are mentioned.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 13, 2013)

I ski 80-100 days a year and have a entire new setup, clothes to gear every year. Makes me look like a very well off person. The only way that is even remotly possible is that I work in the industry as a shop manager. Tickets are comped, and around 1/2 my gear is given to me by various companies. The rest of the stuff I get a serious discount on.
I want to move on to a "real" job with better pay and benifits other than skiing, but it is hard to step away from the lifestyle.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 17, 2013)

Everything is relative. When my kids were little we would pay for set-ups for one, two, three and then four kids; plus lift tickets; plus lessons; plus there was always one in daycare.  Yes, we always took our lunch, and yes we always looked for deals on lift tickets, but that only mitigated how expensive each day was.  I am very sure that the people who worked for us then and work for us now would be shocked at what a day of skiing would cost us as a family and would characterize us as "well-off."


----------



## jack97 (Sep 18, 2013)

Been using lift tickets as the reference for monetary value lately.... going to a play or a show in downtown boston is about the same more or less. Going to a major league game (NFL, MLB, NBA or NHL) well then it's more lift tickets. IMO, in this country where we have a significant higher quality of life than other countries, skiing is a lifestyle choice.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 18, 2013)

What's the first thing people think of when "Aspen" or to a lesser degree "Yellowstone Club" is mentioned? I'm sure this is where some of the stereotypes emanate from.


----------



## swampwiz (Sep 18, 2013)

For the typical flatlander, yes, skiing is an expensive sport - there's travel (typically via airline), accommodations (that most folks get on the slopes), ridiculous *American* lift ticket prices, and either buying the equipment, or renting, where even the "Rental Edge" skis are obscenely priced.

OTOH, for folks who live near a resort - or a flatlander like me nowadays that rents a place by the month (OK, I stayed in the Denver basin and did the I-70 trip) - that simply picks out a resort and gets a season pass (like the $229 one I used to get at Copper, or even the 499 EUR one I'll getting for Ski Amade in Austria this season), and rents a place by the month (OK, I stayed in the Denver basin and did the I-70 trip), and of course, buys his own equipment such that the daily cost of skiing is only a few $'s - skiing is not all that expensive.  Aside from travel (since I teach English in Russia now, even Austria is a not so expensive train & bus combo away, and of course now there is Sochi, which is even cheaper to get to), a 2 month, 30 skier day trip only costs me only about $2K.  I remember a decade or so ago talking to some guy that (with his family) rented a condo on the slope at Snomass during Christmas spending about half that much PER DAY :-o - and probably these days actually costing that much per day.


----------



## swampwiz (Sep 18, 2013)

dmc said:


> Theres seems to always be a way to find a cheap ticket...
> You just gotta work at it..
> 
> Lot's of my friends are on Ski Patrol or Teach..
> I used to park busses for a ticket in the 80's...



One of the more interesting free-lift-pass-for-work deals I've heard is the anti-avalanche crew at Crested Butte, where the workers follow a patroller doing a slow slide down tree areas in between the trails.  Evidently, the work shift is until the early afternoon, and the workers get to ski the rest of the day for free, and once enough shifts have been worked, they get a free pass.


----------



## tnt (Sep 19, 2013)

Nick said:


> TBH the most I ever skied was when I wa sin college and a season pass was $300 or something like that.
> 
> There was a few years after college where it was really, really hard to afford to go skiing, once my wife and I got an apartment and had a wedding to pay for and other things. It got really tricky.
> 
> Just when things became stable we had one kid and now another on the way though so it's probably going to get tougher again before it gets easier lol




Yeah, but you are right around the corner from having the kids on the slopes with you....


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2013)

jack97 said:


> Been using lift tickets as the reference for monetary value lately....



I drive my family crazy doing just that.  When we get ready to do something or buy something - I often equate it to the number of lift tickets we could have bought.  Now they are on the band wagon!  Lift Ticket Currency!


----------



## jack97 (Sep 19, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> What's the first thing people think of when "Aspen" or to a lesser degree "Yellowstone Club" is mentioned? I'm sure this is where some of the stereotypes emanate from.



I would agree with this but there something else that is more fundamental. IMO, new technology in grooming, boards and skis have grown the sport but it has contributed to an activity where it becomes more about image and perception. To para-phrase from Fistful of Moguls, Plake said if you want to ski grooms go buy a carving ski, if you want to ski powder , go buy some fat skis.....

My point is that tech has allowed the rich to lay money down and get the most exp skis and go the resort where they have the best conditions. IMO, $900 to $1k for a mogul ski is ludicrous, but someone who can afford that and thinks it will make them ski better will pay that in a heartbeat. I generally don't have any problems with this but ski vendors will use this to increase hard and soft goods. Or other ski areas may use this to justify an increase in ticket price.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> What's the first thing people think of when "Aspen" or to a lesser degree "Yellowstone Club" is mentioned? I'm sure this is where some of the stereotypes emanate from.



Everyone knows Aspen, but I think only avid skiers and billionaire's know about the Yellowstone Club.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2013)

I've heard of the Yellowstone Club. They own the place behind Big Sky. I've even heard they own part of Big Sky now & the other area attached to it. Wasn't it just a couple of years ago they were bankrupt? I'll never understand high finance.


----------



## tnt (Sep 19, 2013)

I had never heard of yellowstone.  Just looked it up.  Now I want to join!

Wow.  Pretty crazy.


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm broke with a 2 year old, but I still ski... and drive my audi and have my season pass to gunstock... damn maybe I am that stereotype.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 20, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> I'm broke with a 2 year old, but I still ski... and drive my audi and have my season pass to gunstock... damn maybe I am that stereotype.



The kid will just be more and more expensive the older they get.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry if this has been posted already - I didn't read all 8 pages. Median Household in the US is about $52,000 / year. Household = 2.2 people. Half of the US households are living on less than $52,000.  That's the richest country in the world.

My guess is most people on ski forums are "rich."  Riding lifts and skiing on snowmaking is expensive.


----------



## jack97 (Sep 21, 2013)

Harvey44 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already - I didn't read all 8 pages. Median Household in the US is about $52,000 / year. Household = 2.2 people. Half of the US households are living on less than $52,000.  That's the richest country in the world.
> 
> My guess is most people on ski forums are "rich."  Riding lifts and skiing on snowmaking is expensive.



Def agree.... I would just point out, there's "rich" and a "filthy rich" .


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 21, 2013)

Harvey44 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already - I didn't read all 8 pages. Median Household in the US is about $52,000 / year. Household = 2.2 people. Half of the US households are living on less than $52,000.  That's the richest country in the world.
> 
> My guess is most people on ski forums are "rich."  Riding lifts and skiing on snowmaking is expensive.



I not rich at all. When  I started skiing I was a teenager, but my dad did have a good income. He has since retired leaving me with his ski addiction. I find ways to go cheaply mostly buying last years stuff online and online tickets and so many cheap ways mostly what I out in cheap thread is stuff I have known about for years.


----------



## jack97 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's some interesting data points from a blogger. Income, age and inheritance comes into play. Attached is the link to the blog.

"On average, skiers have a greater annual income than the average American with 92.9% of skiers making in excess of $50,000/yr and 46.1% making in excess of $100,000/yr compared to the median American income of $49,777 (this data comes from the National Ski & Snowboard Retailers Association: Snowboarding and Skiing Participation report published in 2010), and the Baby Boomers, are (or were before the current economic malaise) the wealthiest generation in history, benefiting not only from being in mature, well paying jobs during the height of the economic boom years of the late 90′s and early 2000′s, but from also having been the beneficiaries of the largest transfer of inter-generational wealth from their parents."


http://www.mrablog.com/explaining-ski-industry-demographics/


----------



## Edd (Sep 22, 2013)

Seems like that does not bode well for the sport. I hear little that does. 

The expense, along with the cumbersome process of getting started with it (different thread, think chaotic weekend rental shops), make make jumping into skiing /riding daunting.


----------



## tomcat (Sep 22, 2013)

I by choice work  part time jobs so I can actually have time to enjoy my sports..cycling,hiking, skiing, xc skiing, etc.  For anyone who has been to Dover Foxcroft ME, there is no outlet for good paying jobs even if I wanted to.  I could travel an hour to Bangor one way but that's not fun. So needless to say, I am not well to do.   I skied 10 times last year and spent less than $200.  I slept in my car numerous nights to keep this price down.  It is getting harder to ski cheaply.  My gear lasts a long time but with patience you can ultimately find great deals on gear and even tickets occasionally.   

If you are passionate about something you will find a way to make it happen.  I have had to give up on pricier hobbies.  I have my commercial pilot license but haven't flown for years because it isn't a priority.  Outdoor sports generally don't cost much beyond gear.  XC skiing, hiking, cycling, don't cost me anything since I have the gear already so I "splurge" for some fun skiing.


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 22, 2013)

Skiers in this thread - "well off" but still cheap!


----------



## ss20 (Sep 22, 2013)

I know some people who don't ski because they don't have health insurance.  Insurance is another 2,000$ per year to factor in (at a bare minimum) .  Could Obamacare help the industry if people don't have to fear a 15,000$ injury due to skiing?  If Obamacare can reduce health insurance costs, will people have more money and confidence to try skiing?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2013)

ss20 said:


> I know some people who don't ski because they don't have health insurance.  Insurance is another 2,000$ per year to factor in (at a bare minimum) .  Could Obamacare help the industry if people don't have to fear a 15,000$ injury due to skiing?  If Obamacare can reduce health insurance costs, will people have more money and confidence to try skiing?



You mean the affordable health care act?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 22, 2013)

At least those in DC can go skiing.


----------



## ss20 (Sep 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You mean the affordable health care act?



Yes.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Yes.


We are losing our HMO Blue at our work because of this poorly thrown together piece of crap.  We now only have two choices and our upfront costs will be more.  So our healthcare cost has gone up. HMO Blue is going away because it is considered a Cadillac plan.


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

Puck it said:


> We are losing our HMO Blue at our work because of this poorly thrown together piece of crap.  We now only have two choices and our upfront costs will be more.  So our healthcare cost has gone up. HMO Blue is going away because it is considered a Cadillac plan.



Insurance is increasing across the board across the country!  In order to support some of the rule changes that are now here or are soon to be forced on the general public the insurance companies will need to share the burden for the smaller part of the population across the larger part of the population.  I am fortunate to work for a company who pays a majority of my insurance but the the out of pocket cost per visit has increased as well as deductibles.

I really thing that it was not well vetted and enough long range impact was considered it was a rush job for sure!

In any case, we have had our share of injuries in my family pre Obama Care and the cost were high already hate to see what it would be now.  As far as being well off - I am not sure too many consider the potential health care cost aspect of it!  I am sure they are referring to lift ticket costs, gear and lodging!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> I really thing that it was not well vetted and enough long range impact was considered it was a rush job for sure!


Vetted? No one even read the damn thing.

It's grown from 2,000 pgs. to now being over 20,000 pgs.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Vetted? No one even read the damn thing.



umm.... the only people that didn't read it are the people that are against it.

Teaparty isn't really good at reading..  they let all the rich people do it for them

My healthcare is not changing - I actually have more options now.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2013)

ss20 said:


> I know some people who don't ski because they don't have health insurance.  Insurance is another 2,000$ per year to factor in (at a bare minimum) .  Could Obamacare help the industry if people don't have to fear a 15,000$ injury due to skiing?  If Obamacare can reduce health insurance costs, will people have more money and confidence to try skiing?



Yes - and you can switch providers with an pre-existing condition too..


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> In any case, we have had our share of injuries in my family pre Obama Care and the cost were high already hate to see what it would be now.  As far as being well off - I am not sure too many consider the potential health care cost aspect of it!  I am sure they are referring to lift ticket costs, gear and lodging!



And NOW you can switch providers because they can't deny you with pre-existing conditions...
AND your coverage will not be capped!!!
AND you can keep your kids on your plan longer if they need it...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2013)

I walked into a nice upscale restaurant at a ski area a while ago..  Looking to get a big meal...
Was in my snowboard gear with my snowboard friends...

Was told by the hostess... "The cafeteria is over by the entrance"....


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

dmc said:


> Yes - and you can switch providers with an pre-existing condition too..



So if you get injured you can find better insurance and it will all get paid for!  Awesome!  What is there to worry about?


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

dmc said:


> And NOW you can switch providers because they can't deny you with pre-existing conditions...
> AND your coverage will not be capped!!!
> AND you can keep your kids on your plan longer if they need it...



And this all comes free!  No one pays for it - that's cool!


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> So if you get injured you can find better insurance and it will all get paid for!  Awesome!  What is there to worry about?



No you can find a better insurance company if you don't like your current provider.
And they have to take you with pre existing conditions..  

A good thing!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> And this all comes free!  No one pays for it - that's cool!



That's not what he's saying, but a few states have been posting the rates (NY, California and Mississippi I've seen in the news) and they are less that you would normally pay for the equivalent coverage. There's a lot to shake out with this program and I'm sure it will be good for some and maybe worse for others. I think overall it's a good thing and I just wish people would focus more on trying to fix the parts that aren't working well instead of trashing the whole thing.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2013)

Enough of the political fighting. I come here to get away from the socialist vs conservative bickering BS.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> And this all comes free!  No one pays for it - that's cool!



Of course we do..  
One thing i like is people that can afford insurance now have to have it or they are penalized..
No more free loading off the health care system for those who can afford it..  no more using the emergency room as a provider..

I have had to suffer to pay for insurance my whole working life - it's about time others did as well...


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

dmc said:


> No you can find a better insurance company if you don't like your current provider.
> And they have to take you with pre existing conditions..
> 
> A good thing!!



My point exactly - if my insurance company does not cover enough with my current provider, I will find an insurance offer that pays more with a different provider so I can payless!

That mitigates the risk of costs associated with injury while skiing/snowboarding!


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> My point exactly - if my insurance company does not cover enough with my current provider, I will find an insurance offer that pays more with a different provider so I can payless!
> 
> That mitigates the risk of costs associated with injury while skiing/snowboarding!



I basically worked to afford good health care so I could deal with skiing injuries...
When I didn't have it - I was always timid when skiing...


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Enough of the political fighting. I come here to get away from the socialist vs conservative bickering BS.



You are right, my bad!  Someone else brought it up and I jumped!


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

How about World Series Ticket holders at Fenway - craziness!  These people are well off!

Infield Grandstand 11
Row 12 | Qty 2-4
Electronic
$11,783.55

That is a whole lot of skiing my friends!  From StubHub - obviously someone is out to try an make a killing!  However do not fret - there are cheaper tickets - $624! Ya right rather spend money on ski gear!


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2013)

Another thing is skiing is communal in the sense you can share a lot of stuff...
Rent a condo with friends..  etc..  Keeps costs down..


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

For the fun of it!  Last year's lift ticket rates vs 20 years ago.  I know my income did not go up that much



to think that Stowe is $98 this coming season!  Close to the $100 mark - wow!


----------



## jack97 (Sep 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> ....to think that Stowe is $98 this coming season!  Close to the $100 mark - wow!



I think Stowe is one place I will never ski..... I don't see the point of making a long drive up there to pay that price when there are places close by where I pay less and still have a blast. It doesn't take much to make that happen, just one decent line. 

Saddleback on the other hand is still on my list.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2013)

jack97 said:


> I think Stowe is one place I will never ski..... I don't see the point of making a long drive up there to pay that price when there are places close by where I pay less and still have a blast. It doesn't take much to make that happen, just one decent line.
> Yes it is expensive but worth trying once especially mid week, there are some ways to bring the cost down. The backcountry is epic and as close to west terrain and lots of snow.
> I been there twice and I glad I went, I think anyone here should go once at least.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been skiing Stowe since the days of cable bindings & double laced leather boots.

Would I pay $98 to ski there?

Probably not.

Still ski there several times a season.

Only skied 14 days last season (all in VT.) & 2 of them were at Stowe.

Would've been there a couple more days but got injured early Feb.

There is only one Stowe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2013)

Mount Mansfield = best combination of terrain and natural snow in the East.

I get that the walk up ticket price and season pass costs turn so many people off.  I can't afford it regularly myself.  

Still the best and I always regret seasons I don't make it back there for at least day.


----------



## dlague (Sep 24, 2013)

jack97 said:


> I think Stowe is one place I will never ski..... I don't see the point of making a long drive up there to pay that price when there are places close by where I pay less and still have a blast. It doesn't take much to make that happen, just one decent line.
> 
> Saddleback on the other hand is still on my list.



Saddleback's Kennebago Steeps are fun, lots of good glades!  However, the trails on that side can get skied off quickly by skiers and snowboards who scrape their way down! Best when there are freshies everywhere!  Unfortunately, to get there you need to go up the Rangley Double which is wicked slow. and skiing the other part of the mountain is painful!  Runs are fine but that chair kills you especially if it is really cold!


----------



## dlague (Sep 24, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Mount Mansfield = best combination of terrain and natural snow in the East.
> 
> I get that the walk up ticket price and season pass costs turn so many people off.  I can't afford it regularly myself.
> 
> Still the best and I always regret seasons I don't make it back there for at least day.



I am with jack97 - I probably will never ski there!  If I do not ever go then I will never regret seasons I don't make it back there for at least day.

Even their half day is $84 - holy $%#^!  I would definitely need a 2 fer or half price deal to go there!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 24, 2013)

jack97 said:


> I think Stowe is one place I will never ski..... I don't see the point of making a long drive up there to pay that price when there are places close by where I pay less and still have a blast. It doesn't take much to make that happen, just one decent line.
> 
> Saddleback on the other hand is still on my list.



You must hate powder.


----------



## dlague (Sep 24, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> You must hate powder.



I go to Jay Peak for that for a lot less!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 24, 2013)

dlague said:


> I go to Jay Peak for that for a lot less!



I go to Jay too. It's cheaper for sure....but doesn't match the terrain off Mansfield and in the notch.

I pay $64 for a day ticket at Stowe. Not too bad!  

I have posted this before but here it is again:

http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/


----------



## Puck it (Sep 24, 2013)

dlague said:


> Insurance is increasing across the board across the country! In order to support some of the rule changes that are now here or are soon to be forced on the general public the insurance companies will need to share the burden for the smaller part of the population across the larger part of the population. I am fortunate to work for a company who pays a majority of my insurance but the the out of pocket cost per visit has increased as well as deductibles.
> 
> I really thing that it was not well vetted and enough long range impact was considered it was a rush job for sure!
> 
> In any case, we have had our share of injuries in my family pre Obama Care and the cost were high already hate to see what it would be now. As far as being well off - I am not sure too many consider the potential health care cost aspect of it! I am sure they are referring to lift ticket costs, gear and lodging!



My company covers 75% of the cost but it is the out of pocket expenses that are going throught the roof.  $2500 deductible for the family anf the max out of pocket goes to $7000.  This is a big hit for a lot of people at workover the HMO Blue.


----------



## dmc (Sep 24, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I go to Jay too. It's cheaper for sure....but doesn't match the terrain off Mansfield and in the notch.
> 
> I pay $64 for a day ticket at Stowe. Not too bad!
> 
> ...



Great link!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 24, 2013)

dlague said:


> I am with jack97 - I probably will never ski there!  If I do not ever go then I will never regret seasons I don't make it back there for at least day.
> 
> Even their half day is $84 - holy $%#^!  I would definitely need a 2 fer or half price deal to go there!



Join a cheap ski club and then http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2013)

dlague said:


> Saddleback's Kennebago Steeps are fun, lots of good glades!  However, the trails on that side can get skied off quickly by skiers and snowboards who scrape their way down! Best when there are freshies everywhere!  Unfortunately, to get there you need to go up the Rangley Double which is wicked slow. and skiing the other part of the mountain is painful!  Runs are fine but that chair kills you especially if it is really cold!



I don't think it's the skiers/boarders so much scraping off the Kennebago area. The wind can be wicked on that side of the mountain & has more to do with the often boney conditions than skier/boarder traffic in my opinion. I like Saddleback even with the old slow double, it's a hidden gem.


----------



## dlague (Sep 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I don't think it's the skiers/boarders so much scraping off the Kennebago area. The wind can be wicked on that side of the mountain & has more to do with the often boney conditions than skier/boarder traffic in my opinion. I like Saddleback even with the old slow double, it's a hidden gem.



You maybe right!  Only have been there once.  Did not like the double, but only rode it to get to the steeps and to ski skiers left a few times!  I did not like the double because it was friggin cold - below zero wind chill, so sitting on that chair doing nothing kind of sucked.  I bet it is more fun on a mid twenties day.  Hope to have better luck this year since we will try it again!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Join a cheap ski club and then http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/



This is what I do. Unfortunately most appreciation days are weekdays so it's difficult for some to take advantage. I also use the VSA passes.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> This is what I do. Unfortunately most appreciation days are weekdays so it's difficult for some to take advantage. I also use the VSA passes.


I have to correct myself. In the past most appreciation days were weekdays but after looking up the dates not this year. This year they are all Fri-Sun with the exception of the Feb. appreciation days which are weekdays. March days are Wed.-Sun. This actually makes it more difficult for me to take advantage.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I go to Jay too. It's cheaper for sure....but doesn't match the terrain off Mansfield and in the notch.
> 
> I pay $64 for a day ticket at Stowe. Not too bad!
> 
> ...



Thanks I am buying this card when I get paid this Friday to many great deals with it.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Thanks I am buying this card when I get paid this Friday to many great deals with it.



You won't be sorry! It pays for itself after 2-3 lift tickets.  I've been using it for the last couple seasons and it has saved me a ton.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 24, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I go to Jay too. It's cheaper for sure....but doesn't match the terrain off Mansfield and in the notch.
> 
> I pay $64 for a day ticket at Stowe. Not too bad!
> 
> ...



Looks like 71 this year up from 64


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 24, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Looks like 71 this year up from 64



Really? where did you see that? Looks like it's listed as same as last year when I look.

Either way it still better than full price.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 24, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Really? where did you see that? Looks like it's listed as same as last year when I look.
> 
> Either way it still better than full price.



http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/images/Stowe_Mountain_Resort_updated.pdf


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 24, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/images/Stowe_Mountain_Resort_updated.pdf




Thank you!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 24, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Thank you!



Yes better than full price


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Thank you!



Time to join a ski club. Only $46 for a 1 day ticket & as I posted earlier most appreciation days are on a weekend now. I believe you work weekdays so this could work out for you. You'll save even more on multi-day tickets, two day ticket is only $69 I believe..


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Time to join a ski club. Only $46 for a 1 day ticket & as I posted earlier most appreciation days are on a weekend now. I believe you work weekdays so this could work out for you. You'll save even more on multi-day tickets, two day ticket is only $69 I believe..



I wonder if the VT Club card qualifies as a "Ski Club"?

I think the $46 rate is only early season before Dec 20th

I work during the week days yes but play hooky a lot if a storm comes through and I'm not too busy.


----------



## tnt (Sep 24, 2013)

dlague said:


> I am with jack97 - I probably will never ski there!  If I do not ever go then I will never regret seasons I don't make it back there for at least day.
> 
> Even their half day is $84 - holy $%#^!  I would definitely need a 2 fer or half price deal to go there!



I sure don't see the point of the half day ticket at that price.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 24, 2013)

tnt said:


> I sure don't see the point of the half day ticket at that price.



Agreed. Better off doing a 1/2 day @ Smuggs


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I wonder if the VT Club card qualifies as a "Ski Club"?
> 
> I think the $46 rate is only early season before Dec 20th
> 
> I work during the week days yes but play hooky a lot if a storm comes through and I'm not too busy.



The $46 rate is for any ski club appreciation days during the winter. They have several appreciation days every month of the winter from Dec. thru Apr. Don't know if the VT. Club card qualifies. You could join a ski club for as little as $30, some might even be less.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> The $46 rate is for any ski club appreciation days during the winter. They have several appreciation days every month of the winter from Dec. thru Apr. Don't know if the VT. Club card qualifies. You could join a ski club for as little as $30, some might even be less.



OK I get it. I'll have to look around for local ski clubs! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> OK I get it. I'll have to look around for local ski clubs! Thanks for the tip!



I believe Billski belongs to this club http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/membership.html. Only $30 to join. My club is more expensive but inexpensive lodging at our house in VT. more than makes up for the extra cost for me.

edit: If you buy Stowe tickets ahead of time on line the full day rate is $84 not the $98 walk up rate. The cheaper rates are also for multi day tickets if you purchase ahead of time online.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I believe Billski belongs to this club http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/membership.html. Only $30 to join. My club is more expensive but inexpensive lodging at our house in VT. more than makes up for the extra cost for me.
> 
> edit: If you buy Stowe tickets ahead of time on line the full day rate is $84 not the $98 walk up rate. The cheaper rates are also for multi day tickets if you purchase ahead of time online.



So if I buy the card I still have to be in a ski club to get the discount?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> So if I buy the card I still have to be in a ski club to get the discount?



No. Get the card! It has it's own discounts which are pretty nice.  Steamboat is pointing out that IF you are in a "ski club" you get $46 tickets at Stowe during select appreciation days.

The VT Club Card I linked to is good ANY day of the season.


----------



## dlague (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Thanks I am buying this card when I get paid this Friday to many great deals with it.



Combine that with The Ride and Ski Card and you can experience even more savings!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

dlague said:


> Combine that with The Ride and Ski Card and you can experience even more savings!



I not going to buy ski and ride card because most 2 for ones and slight discount mostly mid week which isn't good for me, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I not going to buy ski and ride card because most 2 for ones and slight discount mostly mid week which isn't good for me, but thanks for the suggestion.



It doesn't pay off if you are a lonely single with only Internet friends...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> It doesn't pay off if you are a lonely single with only Internet friends...



I have some ski friends but there not going to Vermont enough to use it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2013)

This thread went from having to be well off to ski to skiing on the cheap.

While we're at it it my health insurance went up substantially.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 24, 2013)

I would be well off if I didn't spend all my money on skiing.


----------



## Edd (Sep 24, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I would be well off if I didn't spend all my money on skiing.



+1


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I would be well off if I didn't spend all my money on skiing.



No doubt...  But wealth isn't always about $$$$


----------



## dlague (Sep 25, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> This thread went from having to be well off to ski to skiing on the cheap.
> 
> While we're at it it my health insurance went up substantially.



Not going there again! :razz:


----------

